# How to make a cwr zip installer



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

I am trying to create a cwr zip installer that contains new ringtones in ogg format.
I have taken other cwr zips and extracted. Tweaked the install-script and put in my ogg files.
However when I go to flash, it fails.
TIA


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Suckamucka said:


> I am trying to create a cwr zip installer that contains new ringtones in ogg format.
> I have taken other cwr zips and extracted. Tweaked the install-script and put in my ogg files.
> However when I go to flash, it fails.
> TIA


Here is a black flashable zip for u. put the ogg files in the correct folder/folders. Say they are located on your phone at directory /system/media
Then on the zip open the system folser, then create a folder labeled media, then put the ogg files there. 
Dont unzip the zip, just use 7zip 
http://db.tt/j6u9sVPl
I don't remember off hand what location the ogg files are at, that media folder is just an example


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Here is a black flashable zip for u. put the ogg files in the correct folder/folders. Say they are located on your phone at directory /system/media
> Then on the zip open the system folser, then create a folder labeled media, then put the ogg files there.
> Dont unzip the zip, just use 7zip
> http://db.tt/j6u9sVPl
> I don't remember off hand what location the ogg files are at, that media folder is just an example


Tried this and received same error. Update aborted.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Suckamucka said:


> Tried this and received same error. Update aborted.


Never hand a problem with it before. Your issue is unique to your setup. What rom, vesion, recovery?


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Never hand a problem with it before. Your issue is unique to your setup. What rom, vesion, recovery?


[K]IN3TX V1.0
CWR 5.0.2.5


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Suckamucka said:


> [K]IN3TX V1.0
> CWR 5.0.2.5


Try flashing anything else? See if anything else will flash. Also u can look at the zip for kinetx and see if the maefest is different, or just use that zip and delete everything out of it, put your stuff in it and try that


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Try flashing anything else? See if anything else will flash. Also u can look at the zip for kinetx and see if the maefest is different, or just use that zip and delete everything out of it, put your stuff in it and try that


Yes, I can flash TPAX without issues. I did take the blur addon zip and added my stuff and it failed as well. This then prompted me to ask the forum.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Suckamucka said:


> Yes, I can flash TPAX without issues. I did take the blur addon zip and added my stuff and it failed as well. This then prompted me to ask the forum.


Did u at any time UN zip it?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

What are you using to add the media files? That's important! If you use windows explorer for reference it will fail.... download and install 7zip... its a free download. Once you have it installed use one of the zips right click on it and open with 7zip. You can add the required directories there. Then drag and drop your ringtones into the appropriate directory. Once you've done that in 7zip keep backing out until 7zip shows the parent directory that shows your modified zip... you should be good from there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

